# Very Impressed with new owner



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Just thought drop a line,  I must say I am very impressed and surprised how much the new owner takes part in the actual forum!  Very cool to see interact so much, thanx bro!


Just a shoutout!


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Very Impressive with new owner*

yah i like that too.he seems to partcipate in alot of threads. good work shaggy :fun:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Very Impressive with new owner*

I noticed last night someone is named "shaggy john" that along with John and shaggy now I am starting to get confused. :lol:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Very Impressive with new owner*

yes, keep it up!


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Very Impressive with new owner*

hey i have a question. is mark still an admin??? at the bottom of the forum index page when it shows the name of the members that have visisted marks name is in red...


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Very Impressive with new owner*

Shaggy John?  Lol   People nowadays... :lol:  I have nothing to do with that. 
Also, I am not Justin!  That is my friend from school. :roll:  

Good work, Shaggy!

Hey, this was my 100th post!  I guess I'm starting to feel like a semi-regular


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

congrats :fun: ... but it really seems your taking my "am i being accepted as a regualr " line in my 100 posts thread.... jk :wink:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hey how come some people have their names looking cool and other plain, like lydia name is really neat looking and fishfreaks too, how'd they do that?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

> I noticed last night someone is named "shaggy john" that along with John and shaggy now I am starting to get confused. Laughing


A while back there was somebody named fish aquarium guy, kinda confusing with aquarium fish guy.




> hey how come some people have their names looking cool and other plain, like lydia name is really neat looking and fishfreaks too, how'd they do that?


like mine? its because way back when we had fishflakes, whoever used theirs on something got to keep it. but when they went away nobody could get any cool names, and whoever has them cant get rid of them.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hmm cool effects wonder if it can be brought back...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

MalawianPro @ Sat May 14 said:


> hmm cool effects wonder if it can be brought back...


 same here, it was fun making everything look prettier! lots of people around here didnt like them too much though.


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Why was Justin banned?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

John, this happened to Lexus as well just said "currently banned" but she wasn' banned think just a bug i do not know, if i were you i would PM shaggy and ask about it see if he'll tell you anything


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

MalawianPro @ Sat May 14 said:


> hey how come some people have their names looking cool and other plain, like lydia name is really neat looking and fishfreaks too, how'd they do that?



magic :wink:


----------

